# What On Earth Is This Movement?



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

Right, I got this movement in with a bunch of Walthams and have no idea what it is. It is marked Keystone Watch Case co, but as far as I know, they didn't make watches. (The Keystone watch co did, but I'm pretty sure it isn't one of those). My guess it that it was a salesman demonstrator or similar. It is size 18, but a bit odd in that it is side winding, with the stem at 3, setting is by lever. When wound it ticks away quite merrily. The dial is also marked Keystone Watch case co.

Question is, what the hell is it! Been through my books and trawled the web but found nothing similar, it's pretty distinctive!

Answers on a postcard please


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

A Waltham query lookup on that serial number brings up:- *Start:* 11/1/1865 *End:* 11/30/1865 *First:* 190001 *Last:* 190200 *Model:* 1860 *Name:* A T & Co *Material:* P *Grade:* A.T.& Co., NL *Size:* 16 *Size:* 16 *Plate:* 3/4 *Plate:* 3/4 *Jewelling:* 4 Pairs *Jewels:* 15 *Balance:* Ex adj Bal. *Bal:* Exp. *Style:* KW



*Style:*
​


NL
​
*Comment:* Pat. Pin. added to jeweling column/nov 1865/Dec 1865/Jan 1866/ Pat. Pin.; adj.; *Source:* HD



*Date:*
​


12/1/2002
​
but you said it was a size 18, so that rules out Waltham?

An Elgin search for the same number brings up:-



*Elgin Serial Number :* 190104
​
Production Year : 1872

Size : 18s

Jewels : 7-11 jewels

Grade : 12

Model : 1

Class : 5

Run Quantity : 5000

Production Dates : 1867 to 1878

Total Grade Production : 70255

Movement Configuration : Hunter Case

Movement Setting : Key Wind / Key Set

Movement Finish : Gilded

Plate : Full Plate

Barrel : Going Barrel

Adjusted : No

Marked For : M. D. Ogden, J.V. Farwell, Charles (Chas) Fargo, Age, Chief

Grade 12 may be marked for M. D. Ogden, J.V. Farwell, Charles (Chas) Fargo, Age, Chief or NONE.

Curioser and curioser.....

Keystone watches made a lot less than the serial number???

Link

Mike


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I've just deleted my original post text after some research. It appears that the Keystone Watch Case Company had links with both the E. Howard and Waltham companies, and that Keystone got the rights to label Howard watches with their name. But I still can't find a drawing of this movement in my "American Pocket Watches" guide - note the way that the balance regulator points inwards, rather than towards the rim.


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

Cheers Will, yeah it's a mystery. I can find movements with a similar style of barrel bridge, but none with the same style of balance. It is most peculiar!


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Your watch movement is from a private label run for the Keystone Watch Case Company by the New York Standard Watch Company. It is an 18 size 5th Model hunting movement. The company operated in Jersey City, New Jersey from 1885 to 1929 and produced over 8 million watches, which on the whole tended to be at the lower end of the market.

Trying to date New York Standard watches is extremely difficult as there appears to be no complete serial number date records available, and the did not use a consistent system of sequential numbers to identify their watches.

Hopes this helps


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Right as usual, Shiner! I've now found the drawing for this in my "American Pocket Watches" guide, with the following information:

EA 650, New York Standard Watch Co., 18 Size, Hunting, Gilt or Nickel, Model 5, Lever Set, Grade No. 34, 36, 38, Price Range $15-35.

EA was the ID no. assigned by the compilers of the guide - and the prices were those around 1990.


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome, nice one Will. Many thanks for the assistance!


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

And shiner


----------

